# Sticky  Search function



## Charles

A lot of your questions can be answered by using the search function at the top of the page. You can search throughout all forums, or you can narrow your search to a specific forum.

Sometimes the search function goes a bit wonky. And it does not like words that are 3 or fewer characters. So, for example, it will not let you search for "wax". For these cases, go to Google. For example, search for "wax finish slingshot forum" on Google. The first thing that pops up will be items from Slingshot Forum. At the bottom of that list of items will be "More results from Slingshotforum.com". Click on that and you will get a ton of stuff to read and consider.

So, everyone ... no more excuses .... go for the search first!!!   

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## NightKnight

You can also use Google to search SSF only using this Custom Google Search engine link:
http://www.google.com/cse/home?cx=partner-pub-2671546658958301:0474906146


----------

